# HX30 or HX35 VR6???



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

I am looking to turbo my vr. I have the #42lb injectors with a flashed ECU and 4 inch MAF housing along with the Intercooler. I've been doing a lot of research on turbos and saw that an HX turbo would be good to make power with. I am looking to make around 400-450whp. Which would be a better turbo to run, an HX30 or HX35??


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: HX30 or HX35 VR6??? (JRector)*

also, would the internal wastegate needed to be welded shut and then buy an external wastegate to get the amount of boost desired.


----------



## 1098lover (May 16, 2009)

I have a hx-35 and I'm about a week away from putting it on.im going to run a 4" maf with 42# and a C2 chip with a large front mount and external 44mm wastegate I will keep you posted it looks like this turbo should build boost @ 35-4000rpm. Im waiting on my U-bends and couplers and I will begin the project. 
as far as the internal wastegate they make a flange with a bolt in it to keep the gate shut or you can weld it or make sum sort of bracket to hold it shut.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i had hx35 12cm on a 12v vrt with megasquirt 1psi @ 2596rpm and 24psi at 3395rpm its a nice street turbo but hard on the gearbox


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: HX30 or HX35 VR6??? (JRector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRector* »_I am looking to turbo my vr. I have the #42lb injectors with a flashed ECU and 4 inch MAF housing along with the Intercooler. I've been doing a lot of research on turbos and saw that an HX turbo would be good to make power with. I am looking to make around 400-450whp. Which would be a better turbo to run, an HX30 or HX35??

HX30 is out of the question - too small. I personally wouldn't run the HX35 on a VR with anything smaller than a 14cm housing - preferably a 16cm.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: HX30 or HX35 VR6??? (vw_dred)*

ok so i need to buy an h35 with a bigger housing or can you buy it individually and stick it on the turbo


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: HX30 or HX35 VR6??? (JRector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRector* »_ok so i need to buy an h35 with a bigger housing or can you buy it individually and stick it on the turbo

you can find most hx35's with a 12cm or smaller housing. I have never seen them for sale with bigger. However you can buy the bigger housings sometimes you can get lucky on ebay or you can buy the exhaust housings individually from high tech turbo high tech turbo


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: HX30 or HX35 VR6??? (JRector)*

i have a Hx35 with a 14cm^2 non wastegated housing i plan on running. at some point i plan to do a hx40 compressor wheel and play with a 16cm as well though.


----------

